
Lithuanian capital to be turned into vast open-air cafe - deniscepko2
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/apr/28/lithuanian-capital-to-be-turned-into-vast-open-air-cafe-vilnius
======
keiferski
A lot of ex-communist cities that were rebuilt after the war can probably pull
this off, compared to preserved Western European cities, as the streets and
sidewalks are generally huge. The Soviets liked scale.

Warsaw and (East) Berlin, for example, have some really wide monumental
streets. They tend to be great in the summer (lots of wind flow) but awful in
the winter (for precisely the same reason.)

[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=berlin+karl+marx+allee&t=iphone&ia...](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=berlin+karl+marx+allee&t=iphone&iar=images&iax=images&ia=images)

[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=warsaw+marszalkowska&t=iphone&iar=...](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=warsaw+marszalkowska&t=iphone&iar=images&iax=images&ia=images)

~~~
JAlexoid
That's not the case for old town Vilnius, at all! Streets are fairly narrow
and only a few open spaces are available.

~~~
keiferski
Sure, and Warsaw Old Town is also quite narrow. But the rest of the city is
commie wide street style. I’m not sure what Vilnius is like but I imagine it’s
fairly similar.

